# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  phay ngón theo công nghệ imachining

## haivlkt

tôi muốn Anh tư vấn cho dùng loại mũi phay nào. phôi có độ cứng 45HRC . muốn ăn Me sâu 50-60mm

----------

